

Wozniak: Web crackdown coming, freedom failing  - tux1968
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJnghGBBP2Q

======
tux1968
"Conservative and libertarian types say government shouldn't have any control
over the internet, that (it) takes away our freedom. Wrong! It takes away the
freedom of the companies that are taking away the freedom from us. Every
freedom we have in the United States, every one of them was given to us by
congressional regulation."

